# Cub cadet 2130 not moving forward or reverse.



## RvM (9 mo ago)

Not moving. Stopped. Checked belts on deck. Both fine. Removed deck. Reinstalled after checking belts. Checked Transmision fluid. Added to full line. Was not empty. Did not see additional drive belt. Does 2130 have other belt or is drive shaft somehow attached directly to engine? Did make a noise when movement stopped. Slight noise when running now. Keeps stalling out and harder to start. Trying to figure out if self repair possible and if it is worth it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy RvM, welcome to the forum.

Attached below is a tractordata summary sheet for your Cub Cadet 2130.

Transmission:Auto Gear SystemType:shaft-driven gearGears:6 forward and reverse

The Cub Cadet Auto Gear uses a six-speed transmission with forward and reverse foot pedals. The pedals control a clutch and should be fully depressed for whichever gear is selected. Using the pedals as a speed control will result in premature clutch failure. 





__





TractorData.com Cub Cadet AGS 2130 tractor transmission information







www.tractordata.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

RvM said:


> Not moving. Stopped. Checked belts on deck. Both fine. Removed deck. Reinstalled after checking belts. Checked Transmision fluid. Added to full line. Was not empty. Did not see additional drive belt. Does 2130 have other belt or is drive shaft somehow attached directly to engine? Did make a noise when movement stopped. Slight noise when running now. Keeps stalling out and harder to start. Trying to figure out if self repair possible and if it is worth it.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Your transmission is shaft driven. You might want to check the shaft for rotation when trying to go forward or reverse. The fwd/rev foot pedals control a clutch which drives the shaft. Most likely, your clutch is kaput.


----------

